# R15: Software Upgrade: 3/15/2006 ->Software Versions (10AF,103A) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

OR270 was the first to report the new software version.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54768

Latest Software Versions:
Humax: 500-10AF
Phillips: 300-103A
They are functionally identical

This release contains *one and only one change*:

Series Link reliability has been significantly improved.

For now, the old thread for 10A3 / 1035 will remain open to track issues for those with that version still. Once there is a general feeling that most users here have the newer version, it will be closed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=53370

RULES for this thread
This is not a bashing thread. This thread is to track and have some conversation regarding the bugs and new features of the box, and "semi-track" those that have recieved the update... Large topics should have their own thread.

BEFORE POSTING
Verify that you have version 10AF or 103A, if not... please post in the appropriate thread. (Create one if you can't find one)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Rollout of this version:

It has started in the west coast, but may take up to a week to open up to the rest of the country. They are doing a stagered rollout to make sure there are no deployment or serious issues (introduced) for this version.

What was fixed:
This was a maintance fix (and should be last... see my future thread about the next release).

It specifically target the Series Link, and it reliability issues.
During the testing they had a extremely high reliability rate, there where some issues, but nothing to the magnitude that there was before.

This release *doesn't* target the issue between First Run and Repeat.
It has targeted the aspects of "babysitting" the ToDo list... having the program say it was going to record, and it doesn't.

A couple things:
1) The code does not contain a "flush and rebuild" procedure for the to-do list. Thus, if the R15 thinks it has already handled your SL based on the current data, the new code will not kick in.
2) In general it will take 7 to 14 days for the Series Link to be fully recognized by the new code.
3) If you want to force the new code usage.... delete and re-add your series link. This should be the last time, I will be recommending that action.

The "next" release, should be one you all enjoy.


----------



## matty8199

Two questions, Earl...

1) Has the 50/100 limit been removed? If not, I can't see this release doing much to improve the box missing recordings at all. When you set something to record, it should put it in the TDL and record it, period - it can't do that if the hard limits are still there...

2) Will some of the other bugs at least be fixed in the next release (jump back asking to delete, jump back not going back 6 seconds, my vod list not populating, etc)? I'd rather see those fixed than see a release that adds new features, which seems to be what you're hinting at. Of course, if they could do a release that fixes those bugs AND adds new features at the same time I'd be thrilled, but I don't have any confidence they could do that without breaking something else...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hi Matty:

See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54783

To address your issues
1) No, it didn't change in this release. But your second half of your statement is correct. Once your program goes into the TDL, it will stay there. I just won't show the entire schedule for the next 14 days... it would grow and update day by day.

2) I don't have specifics on what "laundry" list items will be fixed in the next release, but there is supposidly going to be a good number of them corrected.

The intent of this one was to get the updated code for this very significant issue out as soon as it was ready to go.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> A couple things:
> 1) The code does not contain a "flush and rebuild" procedure for the to-do list. Thus, if the R15 thinks it has already handled your SL based on the current data, the new code will not kick in.
> 2) In general it will take 7 to 14 days for the Series Link to be fully recognized by the new code.
> 3) If you want to force the new code usage.... delete and re-add your series link. This should be the last time, I will be recommending that action.


Would a reset do the same thing and force the new usage?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, because the todo list is actually stored on the hard drive and reloaded (and validated against the updated guide data).

From what I have been told, there are "pointers" in the todo list, that is making the system think it is there... but it really isn't. 

Without having a detail code file, or very specific "specifics" I don't know more than that, other then the "quick" fix is to pull the offending SL out, and put it back in.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, because the todo list is actually stored on the hard drive and reloaded (and validated against the updated guide data).
> 
> From what I have been told, there are "pointers" in the todo list, that is making the system think it is there... but it really isn't.
> 
> Without having a detail code file, or very specific "specifics" I don't know more than that, other then the "quick" fix is to pull the offending SL out, and put it back in.


OK, that explains why after a reset you still have all the Todo list with the same amount of items. I hope that deleting the SL will work, I've had times where removing the SL didn't remove all the items form the todo list.

So from what you told matty we'll have a correct outlook at least for 2 to 3 days without it changing. That will be nice. Hopefully it will go back an remove them if the lineup changes ie. news conferences.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

From what I have been told, the R15 is constantly paying attention to the incomming guide data. Hence why we have been seeing somethings in the guide data a day or so before the DTivos have seen it.


----------



## skaeight

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I have been told, the R15 is constantly paying attention to the incomming guide data. Hence why we have been seeing somethings in the guide data a day or so before the DTivos have seen it.


So I take it that DirecTivos only get their guide date from the nightly service download, and do not benefit from the trickle of guide data that comes down from the satellite?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

They "get" the data... but the DTivos don't integrate it in, until an index action occurs. They normally happens at night.


----------



## skaeight

Earl Bonovich said:


> They "get" the data... but the DTivos don't integrate it in, until an index action occurs. They normally happens at night.


Got it. Thanks.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl, has there been any talk about streamlining the update numbers so that the Humax and Phillips are the same software number?


----------



## techNoodle

Earl Bonovich said:


> Rollout of this version:
> 
> What was fixed:
> This was a maintance fix (and should be last... see my future thread about the next release).
> .
> .
> 
> The "next" release, should be one you all enjoy.


How sure are you that this is the last maintenance release? Does it really fix all the SL problems? I really hope they are not expecting us to Beta test more software that is not mature for prime time. :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay... "last pure maintnance release", is probably a better terminology for it..
There will always be "maintance" parts of future updates.

As for really fixing the SL Problem (with regards to it recording what it says it will record). From everything I have been told, this particular problem has been pretty much resolved.

Note, there will always be exceptions to that... but those exceptions should be very very few... and probably would have an explanation on to why.

As for syncing the version numbers....... I haven't heard any plans to sync them.


----------



## iamme4everup

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... "last pure maintnance release", is probably a better terminology for it..
> There will always be "maintance" parts of future updates.
> 
> As for really fixing the SL Problem (with regards to it recording what it says it will record). From everything I have been told, this particular problem has been pretty much resolved.
> 
> Note, there will always be exceptions to that... but those exceptions should be very very few... and probably would have an explanation on to why.
> 
> As for syncing the version numbers....... I haven't heard any plans to sync them.


so once the new software is released, we should erase all our sl, and re do them right away, and we STILL have wait two wqeeks to see if software fix was good?

and why is it am i scared, because they saying last maintance release ? they sooo confident b4 it out in use they finally fixed it ?

because of this ..........It specifically target the Series Link, and it reliability issues.
During the testing they had a extremely high reliability rate, there where some issues, but nothing to the magnitude that there was before. ....what are the problems they still had in testing it ???????????????


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hi Chris:

Well since you where wrong about the 3/28/2006...  BTW: You really need to learn how to properly chop up "quotes" better, you haven't managed to figure that out across the multiple login accounts you have used.


Lets see if I can explain it better.

The last three releases have been nothing but maintenance release.
This one, in my words, is the last of the pure maintenance releases... the next release will include some feature additions... as well as addressing more of the "laundry" list of items.

For the Series Links... part of the original flaw is the programs where flagged that they where set to record... but fell out of the todo list. But since they where marked as already scheduled, the scheduler doesn't try to re-add.

The only way to force the "flag" to be removed, is to drop the SL... 
And then re-add it.

Hence why if you don't manually fix it, it will take the number of days for it to eventauly get past the mis-flagged shows, and continue with the new correcte code.

Confident, yes... they are confident they fixed it. Hence why they released it to the public users.

As for the problems... same as the "beloved TiVo"... without perfect guide data, there are still combinations that cause faults. GIGO takes effect here.

Any more questions...?


----------



## iamme4everup

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> Well since you where wrong about the 3/28/2006...  BTW: You really need to learn how to properly chop up "quotes" better, you haven't managed to figure that out across the multiple login accounts you have used.
> 
> Lets see if I can explain it better.
> 
> The last three releases have been nothing but maintenance release.
> This one, in my words, is the last of the pure maintenance releases... the next release will include some feature additions... as well as addressing more of the "laundry" list of items.
> 
> For the Series Links... part of the original flaw is the programs where flagged that they where set to record... but fell out of the todo list. But since they where marked as already scheduled, the scheduler doesn't try to re-add.
> 
> The only way to force the "flag" to be removed, is to drop the SL...
> And then re-add it.
> 
> Hence why if you don't manually fix it, it will take the number of days for it to eventauly get past the mis-flagged shows, and continue with the new correcte code.
> 
> Confident, yes... they are confident they fixed it. Hence why they released it to the public users.
> 
> As for the problems... same as the "beloved TiVo"... without perfect guide data, there are still combinations that cause faults. GIGO takes effect here.
> 
> Any more questions...?


chris?

they have released patches before, convinced it would fix issues, it did not...

can you be more specific what problems you said they encountered testing this latest release ?

what "laundry list" you mean ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes Chris... as you have a very striking similarity to a poster on these forums...

Syntax, content, host IP address, and even the naming conventions of your user name.

..............

Yes, and they have released patches... and for the items that where stated to be corrected... in pretty much all the cases they have been.

As for specific test cases that failed... I don't have a list of those, other then their regretion and beta testing have provided them with enough information and results that they felt this particular release would solve the vast majority of issues with regards to programs not recording.

Is it "perfect" no... Will it ever be "perfect", probably not... after all, the code is written by people. And if it still relies on guide data that is far from "prefect"...

As for the Laundry List... generic term, relating to the multiple lists of bugs and features that people have listed here and in other forums.
http://www.bartleby.com/61/95/L0069500.html


----------



## iamme4everup

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes Chris... as you have a very striking similarity to a poster on these forums...
> 
> Syntax, content, host IP address, and even the naming conventions of your user name.
> 
> ..............
> 
> Yes, and they have released patches... and for the items that where stated to be corrected... in pretty much all the cases they have been.
> 
> As for specific test cases that failed... I don't have a list of those, other then their regretion and beta testing have provided them with enough information and results that they felt this particular release would solve the vast majority of issues with regards to programs not recording.
> 
> Is it "perfect" no... Will it ever be "perfect", probably not... after all, the code is written by people. And if it still relies on guide data that is far from "prefect"...
> 
> As for the Laundry List... generic term, relating to the multiple lists of bugs and features that people have listed here and in other forums.
> http://www.bartleby.com/61/95/L0069500.html


i know what laundry list meant, i meant more specifics on which was bein addressed.......

and will this release in what you have heard, make the r15 series link be 99.99% reliable as the r10 tivo series recordings were ????????????????

if not, then this better not be the last series link fix, i and im sure all will not be happy untill it is as reliable as the r10 was and is


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I don't have the specific laundry list, but when they are ready to roll it out, I will be able to get specifics then.

Is it going to be the last fix for Series Links... probably not... As when 100,000s of users start to fill in their SL's, they are bound to find a program or a combination that doesn't work....

But yes... it should be as reliable to record, as the R10s do...

*NOTE* This is with regards to recording the items, there are still working on making improvements to overcome the guide data issues with regards to First Run and Repeat.


----------



## iamme4everup

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't have the specific laundry list, but when they are ready to roll it out, I will be able to get specifics then.
> 
> Is it going to be the last fix for Series Links... probably not... As when 100,000s of users start to fill in their SL's, they are bound to find a program or a combination that doesn't work....
> 
> But yes... it should be as reliable to record, as the R10s do...
> 
> *NOTE* This is with regards to recording the items, there are still working on making improvements to overcome the guide data issues with regards to First Run and Repeat.


you contradicted yourself, no im not jumping on you, how can this be the final fix(unless bugs pop up) when they have issues with the 1st run and repeat definitions?

i know there will always be isolated guide foul-ups, but how in world has directv still even with this new release not fixed those ? the data fixes

and how can series link be fixed as you said, with first run and repeatsdefinitions still not fixed ?

and will this fix, fix when i make a series link record, say repeat only, or 1st run only, otr both, not only do that, but at least show that in the info screen after i have made itr that way, and i go back in and visit to look at it later ?


----------



## Clint Lamor

iamme4everup said:


> you contradicted yourself, no im not jumping on you, how can this be the final fix(unless bugs pop up) when they have issues with the 1st run and repeat definitions?
> 
> i know there will always be isolated guide foul-ups, but how in world has directv still even with this new release not fixed those ? the data fixes
> 
> and how can series link be fixed as you said, with first run and repeatsdefinitions still not fixed ?
> 
> and will this fix, fix when i make a series link record, say repeat only, or 1st run only, otr both, not only do that, but at least show that in the info screen after i have made itr that way, and i go back in and visit to look at it later ?


He never stated this would be the last fix released. He stated that this would be the last pure fix only release made. Each of the coming releases will include fixes "AND" new features for the R15. Meaning they will keep fixing the issues that have been pointed out and that creep up but when a release comes down the pipe to fix those issues it will "ALSO" include new functionality.


----------



## iamme4everup

Kanyon71 said:


> He never stated this would be the last fix released. He stated that this would be the last pure fix only release made. Each of the coming releases will include fixes "AND" new features for the R15. Meaning they will keep fixing the issues that have been pointed out and that creep up but when a release comes down the pipe to fix those issues it will "ALSO" include new functionality.


i misread, sorry


----------



## Clint Lamor

iamme4everup said:


> i misread, sorry


No problem.


----------



## Palsgraf99

FYI . . . no upgrade yet in GA.


----------



## dawgfan63

Still no update in Athens GA. I reset the box last night. Will I have to reset to get the update or will it download automatically?

Had to post since previous user was from Athens GA too.....:nono:



Palsgraf99 said:


> FYI . . . no upgrade yet in GA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It will automatically update when available.


----------



## voltage34

I got the R-15 2 weeks ago, and I having problems with SL, I'm running the Humex 500 software version 10A3. I'm having a serious problem running first-run programs only, it is taping everything will this new software fix this problem and will i have to reset the receiver to fix the problem. I'm not sure if you are telling me if this is the new version or the old version, I live in ILL and i was wondering when we are getting the update.


----------



## Malibu13

voltage34 said:


> I got the R-15 2 weeks ago, and I having problems with SL, I'm running the Humex 500 software version 10A3. I'm having a serious problem running first-run programs only, it is taping everything will this new software fix this problem and will i have to reset the receiver to fix the problem. I'm not sure if you are telling me if this is the new version or the old version, I live in ILL and i was wondering when we are getting the update.


voltage34, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Take a few minutes to browse our forum and you will find that the SL First Run/Repeat feature, is a major issue with most R15's. The current software upgrade (10AF), which is currently being rolled out, apparently does not address this issue......as this is a "maintenance" release that targets the recording issues with the "To Do List" and its reliability. Simply resetting your receiver, will not affect the "SL First Run/Repeat" issue. We can only hope that a fix will be forthcoming in a future release, that will completely address this.

As far as when you will get the latest upgrade?.........the rollout began on the West Coast and hopefully will get to the rest of us within a week. This is being accomplished in "stages", as to insure there are no issues with its deployment or other problems, before getting it to the rest of the country.

Assuming that you have not gotten 10AF as of this morning, you are at the most current version of the sotware. (10A3)


----------



## voltage34

Thanks for the info


----------



## sjniedz

Donnie Byrd said:


> voltage34, Welcome to DBSTalk.
> 
> Take a few minutes to browse our forum and you will find that the SL First Run/Repeat feature, is a major issue with most R15's. The current software upgrade (10AF), which is currently being rolled out, apparently does not address this issue......as this is a "maintenance" release that targets the recording issues with the "To Do List" and its reliability. Simply resetting your receiver, will not affect the "SL First Run/Repeat" issue. We can only hope that a fix will be forthcoming in a future release, that will completely address this.
> 
> As far as when you will get the latest upgrade?.........the rollout began on the West Coast and hopefully will get to the rest of us within a week. This is being accomplished in "stages", as to insure there are no issues with its deployment or other problems, before getting it to the rest of the country.
> 
> Assuming that you have not gotten 10AF as of this morning, you are at the most current version of the sotware. (10A3)


I think for the next roll out DTV should start with the *EAST *coast. We always have to wait!!


----------



## carl6

sjniedz said:


> I think for the next roll out DTV should start with the *EAST *coast. We always have to wait!!


I suspect it has to do with customer density. Fewer customers on the west coast, so we get to be the test audience. If we don't complain too loud, then they roll it out to everyone else. Not sure if it is better to be first or last in this case.

Carl


----------



## sjniedz

carl6 said:


> I suspect it has to do with customer density. Fewer customers on the west coast, so we get to be the test audience. If we don't complain too loud, then they roll it out to everyone else. Not sure if it is better to be first or last in this case.
> 
> Carl


No doubt there is a logical explanation for it, I am just impatient. 

On a side note, I know there have been some threads regarding poor FF functionality, however mine appears to be worst now than prior to the 10A3 update. If I want to FF in 2x speed, I have to hit FF about 5 times. Getting it to stop is like stopping a car on the highway with your feet, even when I hit the pause button to stop. When I get to the end of a recording, the pop up box that asks if I want to delete the recording or not blinks about 12 times like it is having a seizure. Are these similar problems everyone is having because it appears these issues have become much worse for me?


----------



## carl6

Button response time (and fairly wide variations of that) is a common complaint. Also, the flashing delete prompt seems to be pretty common. I've found with regard to FF response that if I wait about 1 to 2 full seconds between button pushes, it works very reliably. When I reach the point I want to stop, I normally press the skip back button (counter clockwise arrow), and almost always land where I want to be. I rarely FF more than 2X unless I'm trying to skip long periods of a show.

Carl


----------



## sjniedz

carl6 said:


> Button response time (and fairly wide variations of that) is a common complaint. Also, the flashing delete prompt seems to be pretty common. I've found with regard to FF response that if I wait about 1 to 2 full seconds between button pushes, it works very reliably. When I reach the point I want to stop, I normally press the skip back button (counter clockwise arrow), and almost always land where I want to be. I rarely FF more than 2X unless I'm trying to skip long periods of a show.
> 
> Carl


Thanks for the confirmation and tips. I guess I (we) will just have to hope they address it in some of the upcoming updates.


----------



## gvaughn

Whether this is considered a "bug" or a design choice...

The manual records I have set up are ONLY for 5 episodes max (according to the prioritizer). It should show 99 like all my other SLs that are "keep all", since it's really a manual SL (the guide data is insufficient for it to make it a season pass - though it shouldn't be since when I view upcoming episodes more than one episode shows up...so it should let you do a SL for it). I personally consider this a bug since I have set my manual record for "recurring" record. Just to give background, I had to delete each one of them and re-enter them after the new update - so they should be based on the new code, and not the old code. 

As an aside, I also noticed after the new software release that all of my manual records were set to "record once" (though they were previously "recurring". I had to delete them and add them again to get them to go to recurring, otherwise I got an error when I tried to update the manual record and it wouldn't update the manual record to "recurring" from "once". For others with manual records...you might want to check your to-do list to make sure you won't miss future records...


----------



## wohlfie

sjniedz said:


> No doubt there is a logical explanation for it, I am just impatient.
> 
> On a side note, I know there have been some threads regarding poor FF functionality, however mine appears to be worst now than prior to the 10A3 update. If I want to FF in 2x speed, I have to hit FF about 5 times. Getting it to stop is like stopping a car on the highway with your feet, even when I hit the pause button to stop. When I get to the end of a recording, the pop up box that asks if I want to delete the recording or not blinks about 12 times like it is having a seizure. Are these similar problems everyone is having because it appears these issues have become much worse for me?


You may want to do a reset....when my remote responsive started seriously sliding downhill (I swear it was noticably worse ever day) a reset seemed to "fix" it....

I don't know how or why that would make sense, but that was my experience....maybe just coincedence...


----------



## Clint Lamor

wohlfie said:


> You may want to do a reset....when my remote responsive started seriously sliding downhill (I swear it was noticably worse ever day) a reset seemed to "fix" it....
> 
> I don't know how or why that would make sense, but that was my experience....maybe just coincedence...


It's highly possible that there are some memory leaks in the code and much like any other PC when the memory leaks occur the system peformance will degrade over time. Once you reboot all system resources are then returned to their "normal" state and everything is back to being responsive.


----------



## Manchesters

Got upgrade this morning (3/21) at 3AM, Panhandle of Florida.


----------



## sjniedz

Rhode Island has just received it.


----------



## dongin

Received in Lake City,FL 4:00am 3/21


----------



## Earl Bonovich

At this point... I got the word, that it has gone national (full release)
So going forward... no more... "I got it posts" 

feel free to post if you didn't get get it, or comments about the release.


----------



## Mr. Furious

I got the update last night, and immediately noticed an improvement.

Before the previous update, hitting the fast-forward button quickly three times would go to the third FF speed. After that update, though, I had to hit the button twice, wait a second or so until it got to the second speed, and _then_ hit it the third time. If I hit it quickly three times, it would only go to the second speed.

After this update, however, it's back to its old behavior. I can hit FF three times and it goes to the third speed. I might be wrong, but it seems to reach that third speed more quickly than before, too.

Of course, I had to go into the to-do list and re-remove all the repeats for my first-run-only SLs, so I'm glad (in a way) to learn that wasn't addressed in this release.


----------



## joegrjoe

it is worse for me


----------



## Clint Lamor

joegrjoe said:


> it is worse for me


 Really?


----------



## davenap

joegrjoe said:


> it is worse for me


It's worse than it's ever been. I had to reset 4 times due to lock-up's. I called DTV and spent more than an hour on the phone with them. They suggested that I reset to defaults so now I am on an older version. I can't believe it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There is no reset option in the system, that will take you to an older version.

What where you doing, when it locked up the system?
Are you just hitting the reset button, or are you pulling the plug ?

Some have reported that if you pull the plug, and let it sit for about 60 seconds...
Difference between doing a "cold" reboot and a "hot" reboot.


----------



## joegrjoe

davenap said:


> It's worse than it's ever been. I had to reset 4 times due to lock-up's. I called DTV and spent more than an hour on the phone with them. They suggested that I reset to defaults so now I am on an older version. I can't believe it.


what do they mean defaults? this whole box is default .... theres no changability in it

did you force a software download after you had to reset everything ?


----------



## masterwolfe

Well my box didn't record american idol for my gf tonight, with the new crap. I recall earl? said you need to redo your SL's after the update?? I have 22 SL's...... so I just reset the whole friggin box. When box number 3 gets here, one more issue of ANY sort, and they can take their boxes and service and put it where the sun don't shine... I hate to rant or be rude, but what a crock. I don't have the patience for something which should be as basic as watching freaking TV!!! Don't give me that crap about it being a computer either...... if it wasn't ready for the public why is it out there? I build systems (not professionally though) and I don't let it out of my sight until it works.. period! Not, well, it SORT OF works, some of the time..... in a few months we MIGHT have it working like it should...... GRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I recall... and don't have an explanation for you... just like I didn't have an explanation for another user, that couldn't get the 2nd episode of scrubs to record.

When you cleared everything out, did you manually delete all the SL's, or did you do a full system reset (basically the Clear and Delete)...

As my one unit here, did catch American Idol... and the other did catch both episodes of Scrubs.

MasterWolfe... you have hit on one of the most frustrating things.... Not everyone has the problem you are experiencing... And that is just as frustrating from a developers point of view... If you can't recreate the problem... it is pretty darn near impossible to confirm you corrected it. 

But the kicker here is.. .this isn't as "basic" as watching TV... if that was the case, you would just need a regular reciever.. not a DVR. 

I am not trying to be-little your comments... as they are very valid.
I am just trying to talk you off the cliff before you jump.... at least drive down, won't hurt as much...


----------



## joegrjoe

masterwolfe said:


> Well my box didn't record american idol for my gf tonight, with the new crap. I recall earl? said you need to redo your SL's after the update?? I have 22 SL's...... so I just reset the whole friggin box. When box number 3 gets here, one more issue of ANY sort, and they can take their boxes and service and put it where the sun don't shine... I hate to rant or be rude, but what a crock. I don't have the patience for something which should be as basic as watching freaking TV!!! Don't give me that crap about it being a computer either...... if it wasn't ready for the public why is it out there? I build systems (not professionally though) and I don't let it out of my sight until it works.. period! Not, well, it SORT OF works, some of the time..... in a few months we MIGHT have it working like it should...... GRRRRRRRRRRRR.....


BECAUSE in my opinion, investors seen direct was going to dump tivo then (all murduchs plan to snap up tivo at a cheap price - his long range plan) but if that faltered or was delayed, they had to rush a product out /// r15 //// and it was simply not ready, they are improving it

if you think it is bad now, you should seen this thing in early november when it 1st was out via the net

the shows all had major recording issues .. where the picture jumped, paused and more


----------



## joegrjoe

Earl Bonovich said:


> I recall... and don't have an explanation for you... just like I didn't have an explanation for another user, that couldn't get the 2nd episode of scrubs to record.
> 
> When you cleared everything out, did you manually delete all the SL's, or did you do a full system reset (basically the Clear and Delete)...
> 
> As my one unit here, did catch American Idol... and the other did catch both episodes of Scrubs.
> 
> MasterWolfe... you have hit on one of the most frustrating things.... Not everyone has the problem you are experiencing... And that is just as frustrating from a developers point of view... If you can't recreate the problem... it is pretty darn near impossible to confirm you corrected it.
> 
> But the kicker here is.. .this isn't as "basic" as watching TV... if that was the case, you would just need a regular reciever.. not a DVR.
> 
> I am not trying to be-little your comments... as they are very valid.
> I am just trying to talk you off the cliff before you jump.... at least drive down, won't hurt as much...


earl

is the reason some of us have some problems and some dont .. either a hardware flaw soome units have and some dont ?

software only ?

a combo ?

or just we may have parts of units either defective or not working properly ?


----------



## Malibu13

joegrjoe said:


> if you think it is bad now, you should seen this thing in early november when it 1st was out via the net
> 
> the shows all had major recording issues .. where the picture jumped, paused and more


So, WE all can be at least pleased somewhat, that it is improving from its original release.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

This is just my speculation....
There is no specific reason why some users have the problems, and other don't.

Sure... there are going to be those that harware issues.... but that wouldn't account for the problem to continue to exist after three replacements.

All indications that units manufactured by the same "manufacture" have the exact same parts. So if you have a 500 or a 300, you have the same components as the next person. But even then, there can be a flaw in one of those chips, or in a solder joint, and so on.....


It is primarily going to be the software.


Pretty much anything of this "complexity" there is a simple rule.... and it is a bad one. No matter how hard you try, you simply can not test every single combination out there. 

There just isn't enough time to do it... or it gets very cost prohibitive (to create an automated method).

So part of it is simply this: some users are finding a combination of things (remote clicks, guide data issues, mixed in with their recording selections, ect... 100's of factors) that are causing things to freak out.

Best we can do (and one of the benefits of forums) is try to post as much detail as possible, (rather then rants), so that developers and others can use that information to try and recreate the problem... If it can be recreated... then it can be fixed (99% of the time).

This has nothing to do with "beta" testing... If you have the opportunity to use 500,000 beta testers... there would still be a combination that goes untested.


----------



## joegrjoe

Donnie Byrd said:


> So, WE all can be at least pleased somewhat, that it is improving from its original release.


well now that i said something positive, back to the negative

there is no way they could made the machine worse than it was the day it was released


----------



## joegrjoe

Earl Bonovich said:


> This is just my speculation....
> There is no specific reason why some users have the problems, and other don't.
> 
> Sure... there are going to be those that harware issues.... but that wouldn't account for the problem to continue to exist after three replacements.
> 
> All indications that units manufactured by the same "manufacture" have the exact same parts. So if you have a 500 or a 300, you have the same components as the next person. But even then, there can be a flaw in one of those chips, or in a solder joint, and so on.....
> 
> It is primarily going to be the software.
> 
> Pretty much anything of this "complexity" there is a simple rule.... and it is a bad one. No matter how hard you try, you simply can not test every single combination out there.
> 
> There just isn't enough time to do it... or it gets very cost prohibitive (to create an automated method).
> 
> So part of it is simply this: some users are finding a combination of things (remote clicks, guide data issues, mixed in with their recording selections, ect... 100's of factors) that are causing things to freak out.
> 
> Best we can do (and one of the benefits of forums) is try to post as much detail as possible, (rather then rants), so that developers and others can use that information to try and recreate the problem... If it can be recreated... then it can be fixed (99% of the time).
> 
> This has nothing to do with "beta" testing... If you have the opportunity to use 500,000 beta testers... there would still be a combination that goes untested.


i like rants lol ....

so if we tore down 5 thousand of these r15's we should see in every unit, the same part and maker of every single part in them bein the same ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Oh sure they could......

They could have release some of the Alpha builds to the public...

10A3 - 10AF that is 11 builds that never made it to the public... something had to be wrong with them...


----------



## Malibu13

joegrjoe said:


> well now that i said something positive, back to the negative
> 
> there is no way they could made the machine worse than it was the day it was released


Yeah............and there were members over at TCF, that purchased "2" at a time, IIRC.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

joegrjoe said:


> i like rants lol ....
> 
> so if we tore down 5 thousand of these r15's we should see in every unit, the same part and maker of every single part in them bein the same ?


Rants get counter productive after a while... but that is just me.

Yes, if you broke down "thousands" of the R15's I would expect you would should see the exact same parts. (provide they where the same Manufacture code)

But remember, those parts are also built at different times... It is not like they built 500,000 hard drives and had them all sitting in a storage closet waiting for assembly...


----------



## joegrjoe

Donnie Byrd said:


> Yeah............and there were members over at TCF, that purchased "2" at a time, IIRC.


who was those poor souls


----------



## joegrjoe

Earl Bonovich said:


> Rants get counter productive after a while... but that is just me.
> 
> Yes, if you broke down "thousands" of the R15's I would expect you would should see the exact same parts. (provide they where the same Manufacture code)
> 
> But remember, those parts are also built at different times... It is not like they built 500,000 hard drives and had them all sitting in a storage closet waiting for assembly...


i think there might be part of problem, variances in internal parts,

it would be interesting why each build of the software was discared and not released


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Otay Otay we went far enough off track...

:backtotop


----------



## joegrjoe

Earl Bonovich said:


> Otay Otay we went far enough off track...
> 
> :backtotop


i think we are topic persay

this is a branch of why maybe some foul ups in software we all have are happening, perhaps start another psot then ?>


----------



## Earl Bonovich

joegrjoe said:


> i think we are topic persay
> 
> this is a branch of why maybe some foul ups in software we all have are happening, perhaps start another psot then ?>


To a dergee, I agree... but that is a larger discussion... that would be covered in all the versions, not just this one.


----------



## masterwolfe

Earl Bonovich said:


> I recall... and don't have an explanation for you... just like I didn't have an explanation for another user, that couldn't get the 2nd episode of scrubs to record.
> 
> When you cleared everything out, did you manually delete all the SL's, or did you do a full system reset (basically the Clear and Delete)...
> 
> As my one unit here, did catch American Idol... and the other did catch both episodes of Scrubs.
> 
> MasterWolfe... you have hit on one of the most frustrating things.... Not everyone has the problem you are experiencing... And that is just as frustrating from a developers point of view... If you can't recreate the problem... it is pretty darn near impossible to confirm you corrected it.
> 
> But the kicker here is.. .this isn't as "basic" as watching TV... if that was the case, you would just need a regular reciever.. not a DVR.
> 
> I am not trying to be-little your comments... as they are very valid.
> I am just trying to talk you off the cliff before you jump.... at least drive down, won't hurt as much...


:lol: I know, but it does seem like a large number of people DO have some sort of issue. And I'm aware of the old adage, you only hear about the bad ones, not the good ones. But nevertheless...... :eek2:


----------



## Wolffpack

Maybe track problems by manufacture date. Mine was in December. Mine recorded all my shows tonight just fine under 10AF, including Idol. I know most folks can't pull the cover off their unit, but my mainboard as a Rev # of 1.1. Maybe 1.0 units are having problems.

Instead of just throwing barbs, how about we logically try to nail down commonalities of those units that have problems and those that don't? Some productive discussion rather than.....

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## masterwolfe

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe track problems by manufacture date. Mine was in December. Mine recorded all my shows tonight just fine under 10AF, including Idol. I know most folks can't pull the cover off their unit, but my mainboard as a Rev # of 1.1. Maybe 1.0 units are having problems.
> 
> Instead of just throwing barbs, how about we logically try to nail down commonalities of those units that have problems and those that don't? Some productive discussion rather than.....
> 
> I'll leave it at that.


Those are good suggestions, but what I think we are saying is that D-TV should have done all this already.... this isn't like a pc where each of us has an arcane mix of assorted components and peripherals. Each box SHOULD be identical, from one of only 2 manufacturers.....  and each of us do essentially the same thing with it. Right? Anyhow, I'll leave it be for now, 'bout my bedtime anyway


----------



## carl6

masterwolfe said:


> and each of us do essentially the same thing with it. Right?


I think this is the root of the problem - we all don't do the same thing with it.

While it is certainly possible that some problems may be attributable to internal hardware revision differences, replacing units should resolve that (one would hope a replacement would have the more current revision, and also isn't a recycled problem unit).

But the only way you could account for the wide variations of problems that are being seen is a result of software, and how varying user activities are resulting in different results.

To help identify and isolate problems and find solutions, you need to try and identify what people are doing. Unfortunately, it needs to start from a new, clean, unit. Once something becomes corrupted there is no reliable way to determine if or how user activities are effecting it. Further, there needs to be a rigidly controlled program of handling returned units to make certain they are restored to a "clean" status before they are sent back out, or are quarentined (sp?) until the problems are identified and resolved.

If we have been given correct information, the "clear and delete" reset is supposed to return a unit to this so called "clean" status. For a user who is experiencing significant issues, the first step should be to do a clear and delete reset. From that point, keep track of what actions you are taking, what you are doing or trying to do with the unit, and when in the process you again start to experience problems.

I have very few problems with my two R15's. One has had a bit more problems than the other. The one with more problems is used to record several series links, where the other one for the most part has not - it is used almost exclusively to record movies from premier channels. The one that has had a couple of problems I have done some very limited searching on - "find by" type of stuff. The other one I have never done a find by search on. I have never scheduled a recording as a result of a find by, I always do it by pressing R in the guide. Neither unit has a lot of series links. Both units have had as much as 85% of drive space used.

So I would like to suggest, especially to those who are having a lot of problems, to identify specifics of how they use their units. What actions do they take. Do they do find by searches or not, and if so how many, for what, etc. What specific series links are being recorded. If you can have enough patience to work with the unit a little bit, do a clear and delete reset and try from a fresh start. If you want to try and intentionally see if you can get it to mess up, great, just be detailed and specific in the steps you take to get there. Perhaps with some of that type of information, DirecTV can start tracking down the problems. I would hope and expect that they are also doing exactly the same type of actions, and hopefully seeing some trends that they can focus on.

Of course, all of this type of activity, testing, trying to get it to break, is part of what a good beta program should accomplish and obviously didn't here. Also, a good software development program will have a clearly defined set of software requirements (and also a clearly defined process by which those requirements are developed), and an independent software verification process to test those requirements (two independent sets of software engineers, one designing the software from the requirements, a second designing the software tests from the requirements). The relatively poor status of the R15 software at the time of release strongly suggests that the software development process is (or at least was) lacking.

Carl


----------



## ncguy68

carl6 said:


> If we have been given correct information, the "clear and delete" reset is supposed to return a unit to this so called "clean" status. For a user who is experiencing significant issues, the first step should be to do a clear and delete reset. From that point, keep track of what actions you are taking, what you are doing or trying to do with the unit, and when in the process you again start to experience problems.
> 
> Carl


How do you do the 'cear and delete' reset you mentioned.


----------



## carl6

ncguy68 said:


> How do you do the 'cear and delete' reset you mentioned.


Start with a red-button reset. When the screen turns from blue to black during the restart, push and hold the down arrow and the record button (on the front of the dvr, not the remote) - hold for at least 5 seconds.

Warning! This will erase everything you have recorded, it will clear all series links, it will clear virtually everything and leave the unit in what is supposed to be an "out of the box" condition, but with whatever the current software version is.

Some have referred to this as "reformatting" the unit, however the process generally only takes a short period of time (less than 5 minutes), which certainly is not sufficient time to "reformat" a hard drive.

I did this on one of my R15's one time, and it did clear the problems I was having with some very confused series links (would not let me set a series link even though I had gone in and deleted all previous traces of those links every place I could find them including the prioritizer and to-do list, even after a regular reset).

Carl


----------



## voltage34

carl6 said:


> Start with a red-button reset. When the screen turns from blue to black during the restart, push and hold the down arrow and the record button (on the front of the dvr, not the remote) - hold for at least 5 seconds.
> 
> Warning! This will erase everything you have recorded, it will clear all series links, it will clear virtually everything and leave the unit in what is supposed to be an "out of the box" condition, but with whatever the current software version is.
> 
> Some have referred to this as "reformatting" the unit, however the process generally only takes a short period of time (less than 5 minutes), which certainly is not sufficient time to "reformat" a hard drive.
> 
> I did this on one of my R15's one time, and it did clear the problems I was having with some very confused series links (would not let me set a series link even though I had gone in and deleted all previous traces of those links every place I could find them including the prioritizer and to-do list, even after a regular reset).
> 
> Carl


Carl'
My R-15 doesn't have that many issues , the ones that bugs me are when you ff and you stop id doesn't jump back like my Tivo unit, and the sl records everything instead of first runs only


----------



## masterwolfe

Thing is, we are (as far as I know and understand ) using it EXACTLY as it is designed to be used, and therefore how it SHOULD have been tested. I mean, mine sits in one spot, doesn't get moved or bumped, is sitting in an open area with very good ventilation. So, in my opinion, it SHOULD do exactly what it is presented to us as being able to do. Heck, while my gf and I keep around 20 SLs on it, we keep the hdd usually around 70-80% empty. 

FYI, the five minutes would be more than sufficient to do a 'quick format', as opposed to a full format.


----------



## colobbfan

colobbfan

Oh the round blue circle quit going round unless you're ff or rewinding if just watching its constant.
j


----------



## carl6

voltage34 said:


> Carl'
> My R-15 doesn't have that many issues , the ones that bugs me are when you ff and you stop id doesn't jump back like my Tivo unit, and the sl records everything instead of first runs only


On the ff/stop issue, try hitting the skip back button (counterclockwise arrow) instead of the stop or play button. That will cause it to jump back and start playing right about where you want it.

On the SL recording first runs and repeats, that is a recognized issue and is supposed to be fixed in a future release. You will see many posts regarding this in these forums.

I agree, doing the clear and delete reset (or any other kind of reset) will do nothing for either of those issues.

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

carl6 said:


> On the ff/stop issue, try hitting the skip back button (counterclockwise arrow) instead of the stop or play button. That will cause it to jump back and start playing right about where you want it.


This is a good work around, just be aware not to hit the jumpback button if your watching a recording that is still being recorded. If you hit the jumpback after the show has finished recording, but your still watching it, it will give you the message "do you want to keep or delete?" and you have to start the recording all over again. The only workaround for this is to not use the jumpback after the show stops recording or bookmark it and jump to the bookmark.


----------



## Calebrot

I was watching SouthPark last night and started watching while the show was still recording but at least 20 minutes after it started, and I hit the jump back button and then I got the delete or save option and then I had to pull up the show in MYVOD and start watching from the beginning. I know this has been reported before but this is the first time I've ever experienced it, so just wanted to let someone know that it still exists.


----------



## Guest

10AF has arrived in Atlanta, GA. Yippeee!!!


----------



## dhsetter

I found an interesting little trick. If you are watching a recording then you go to My VOD to choose another recording, you can switch between recordings by hitting the channel up or down button. They both continue from where you left off.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

dhsetter said:


> I found an interesting little trick. If you are watching a recording then you go to My VOD to choose another recording, you can switch between recordings by hitting the channel up or down button. They both continue from where you left off.


Some times it works and sometimes it doesn't. I haven't figured out the logic on it.


----------



## masterwolfe

Well, I'm done. I went in to turn this POS on this morning, came on just fine. Went to My VOD, selected a show to watch, hit play......... the box changed channels instead. Tried several of the shows recorded overnight, and did the same thing on each show. Called d-tv and they offered to send me an R-10, but instead, I am ordering Dish. This is my THIRD box in a short period of time, and I, quite frankly, don't have to patience to wait for them to iron out their bugs on my dime. Yes, I have the latest software. Yes, I have good signals. Yes, I have tried the re-format/forced downloading tricks. No, I am not going to be patient.... any longer. 

After a reset, yes I was able to access the recorded shows, finally...... but what will it do tomorrow? This, my third box, is refurbished, wasn't even packed, just had a piece of bubble wrap thrown in with a remote and a power cord. The R15 was loose in the box, moved around when I picked up the package. What, is their warehouse getting tired of shipping these things in and out, getting sloppy? Yeah THAT will help........


----------



## ncguy68

masterwolfe said:


> Well, I'm done. I went in to turn this POS on this morning, came on just fine. Went to My VOD, selected a show to watch, hit play......... the box changed channels instead. Tried several of the shows recorded overnight, and did the same thing on each show. Called d-tv and they offered to send me an R-10, but instead, I am ordering Dish. This is my THIRD box in a short period of time, and I, quite frankly, don't have to patience to wait for them to iron out their bugs on my dime. Yes, I have the latest software. Yes, I have good signals. Yes, I have tried the re-format/forced downloading tricks. No, I am not going to be patient.... any longer.
> 
> After a reset, yes I was able to access the recorded shows, finally...... but what will it do tomorrow? This, my third box, is refurbished, wasn't even packed, just had a piece of bubble wrap thrown in with a remote and a power cord. The R15 was loose in the box, moved around when I picked up the package. What, is their warehouse getting tired of shipping these things in and out, getting sloppy? Yeah THAT will help........


If the receiver was moving around inside the box I'm surprised the hard drive works at all. They should know better. If this keeps on much longer I think Directv will have to recall the R15 and start over.


----------



## Wolffpack

ncguy68 said:


> If the receiver was moving around inside the box I'm surprised the hard drive works at all. They should know better. If this keeps on much longer I think Directv will have to recall the R15 and start over.


One plus for the R15 is that the HD mount is via rubber grommets. I'm sure for the noise issue, but that can also spare a HD during the shipping process. Plus, these are Seagate HDs which are one of the best made in my opinion.

It's just a shame that DTV is taking a previously returned R15 and not even taking the time to repackage it (let alone testing it to see if there really was a need for return) and shipping it back out. This is a new low for DTV. But then again, we DTV seems to be taking those steps. :nono2:


----------



## masterwolfe

Wolffpack said:


> One plus for the R15 is that the HD mount is via rubber grommets. I'm sure for the noise issue, but that can also spare a HD during the shipping process. Plus, these are Seagate HDs which are one of the best made in my opinion.
> 
> It's just a shame that DTV is taking a previously returned R15 and not even taking the time to repackage it (let alone testing it to see if there really was a need for return) and shipping it back out. This is a new low for DTV. But then again, we DTV seems to be taking those steps. :nono2:


Dude..... I've always been a fan of Seagate, but in the last year approximately, I've had 2 1/2 Seagates fail..... 1/2 cause one of the replacements for the 1st 2 failures, failed on me just last month, and waiting for the last one any day now. The first 2 were bought within a month of each other, and FAILED within a month of one another!! And one of my buddies on 3dGPU had the same experience, another one bought one or two in the UK, and they had a horrible noise. Perhaps they are selling that batch to D-TV?? I'm actually being serious about that. Mine are/were 120 GB SATA-150 drives, the one replacement which has failed were the newer model with NCQ.
But I tell you what, when I opened that box and saw how this box was shipped... well, I wish I had taken a pic, but I didn't think to. I do still have the box and wrapping, haven't shipped the second one back yet, if I have a chance later I will, and post it.


----------



## Wolffpack

masterwolfe said:


> Dude..... I've always been a fan of Seagate, but in the last year approximately, I've had 2 1/2 Seagates fail..... 1/2 cause one of the replacements for the 1st 2 failures, failed on me just last month, and waiting for the last one any day now. The first 2 were bought within a month of each other, and FAILED within a month of one another!! And one of my buddies on 3dGPU had the same experience, another one bought one or two in the UK, and they had a horrible noise. Perhaps they are selling that batch to D-TV?? I'm actually being serious about that. Mine are/were 120 GB SATA-150 drives, the one replacement which has failed were the newer model with NCQ.
> But I tell you what, when I opened that box and saw how this box was shipped... well, I wish I had taken a pic, but I didn't think to. I do still have the box and wrapping, haven't shipped the second one back yet, if I have a chance later I will, and post it.


That bad to hear. Maxtors are crap. WDs are crap. At least the Seagates I've got now have a 3 year warranty and opposed to maxtors 1. Who knows with these guys.

Bottom line from what you originally posted is that DTV is quick to ship out another R15 because it was one just returned from someone else, wrapped in bubble pack and thrown into a new box for shipping.

Note to all those out there that hear a CSR telling you they will ship you a new unit. NOT.

Sad.


----------



## Calebrot

ncguy68 said:


> If the receiver was moving around inside the box I'm surprised the hard drive works at all. They should know better. If this keeps on much longer I think Directv will have to recall the R15 and start over.


I think this is the reason why the High Definition DVR hasn't come out yet, because it is going to use the same code, so we're the guinea pigs for the big rollout and once they have us happy then they'll rollout the new HDDVR, which I hope is soon because I'm thinking about going to HD before football season.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> That bad to hear. Maxtors are crap. WDs are crap. At least the Seagates I've got now have a 3 year warranty and opposed to maxtors 1. Who knows with these guys.
> 
> Bottom line from what you originally posted is that DTV is quick to ship out another R15 because it was one just returned from someone else, wrapped in bubble pack and thrown into a new box for shipping.
> 
> Note to all those out there that hear a CSR telling you they will ship you a new unit. NOT.
> 
> Sad.


Seagate has always been crap unless you bought their enterprise drives.


----------



## irmolars

Clint Lamor said:


> Seagate has always been crap unless you bought their enterprise drives.


I'll second that.


----------



## Wolffpack

Clint Lamor said:


> Seagate has always been crap unless you bought their enterprise drives.


Compared to Maxtor or WD?


----------



## gvaughn

...back on topic...


----------



## Wolffpack

This morning my R15 wouldn't pause Live TV. Hit pause, it would stop for 1-2 sconds and start playing again. I hit jump back, it did, then hit pause again and pause works now. Go figure.


----------



## gvaughn

Wolffpack said:


> This morning my R15 wouldn't pause Live TV. Hit pause, it would stop for 1-2 sconds and start playing again. I hit jump back, it did, then hit pause again and pause works now. Go figure.


From some other posts I've seen and my own experience lately...I think a lot of us are experiencing this problem. It's a very strange problem.


----------



## syphix

Here's a new one...

Upon going into the To Do list, I noticed Lost is listed as "Won't Record" tonight. I look at it's reason why, and this is what it says, verbatim:


> *This will not record because it conflicts with Lost, a higher priority program. * This episode is set to record at 8:00p. All episodes are set to record. Prioritizer: 19 of 19.


In actuality, it's failed because Sopranos is higher on the priority, not Lost. And why would it conflict with [/i]itself[/i]??? Also, it didn't show this "conflict" a couple hours ago when I checked the To Do list and both Series Links (for Lost & Sopranos) were present...does it only check every so often??

Anyway...I cancelled Sopranos (I already caught it on my TiVo), and Lost is set to record tonight....but weird...


----------



## Wolffpack

syphix said:


> Here's a new one...
> 
> Upon going into the To Do list, I noticed Lost is listed as "Won't Record" tonight. I look at it's reason why, and this is what it says, verbatim:
> In actuality, it's failed because Sopranos is higher on the priority, not Lost. And why would it conflict with [/i]itself[/i]??? Also, it didn't show this "conflict" a couple hours ago when I checked the To Do list and both Series Links (for Lost & Sopranos) were present...does it only check every so often??
> 
> Anyway...I cancelled Sopranos (I already caught it on my TiVo), and Lost is set to record tonight....but weird...


Didn't you also have a problem trying to view Sopranos episodes? I didn't see it in this thread but I thought you...or someone...mentioned they brought up Sopranos to look at the episodes and it showed the episodes for a completely different series.


----------



## syphix

No, that was dan8379.

Hm...I'm starting to question my statement of "the conflict was there a couple hours ago"...I don't remember if I looked at the To Do list after setting the Series Link for "Lost".


----------



## syphix

Oh...and here's a suggestion (in case they read these threads): when a show has been partially viewed before, the "Play" button should change to "Resume". It would help identify shows I've already begun watching, and those that would start from the beginning when pressing "Play".


----------



## pjo1966

I had some major DVR weirdness going on last night. After my HD TiVo died in the middle of Idol, I went into the bedroom to finish watching on the R15 and to set up Unanimous to record there. I used the blue button to bring up the guide for that channel, moved to Unanimous and hit record. Later when I went to watch, it had recorded the remaining part of Idol and did not record Unanimous.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

syphix said:


> Oh...and here's a suggestion (in case they read these threads): when a show has been partially viewed before, the "Play" button should change to "Resume". It would help identify shows I've already begun watching, and those that would start from the beginning when pressing "Play".


I said this before too. The UTV had this option and would change from play to resume and then It would add an option to start from the begining on the screen too. It's nice to have the choices.


----------



## techNoodle

syphix said:


> Here's a new one...
> 
> Upon going into the To Do list, I noticed Lost is listed as "Won't Record" tonight. I look at it's reason why, and this is what it says, verbatim:
> In actuality, it's failed because Sopranos is higher on the priority, not Lost. And why would it conflict with [/i]itself[/i]??? Also, it didn't show this "conflict" a couple hours ago when I checked the To Do list and both Series Links (for Lost & Sopranos) were present...does it only check every so often??
> 
> Anyway...I cancelled Sopranos (I already caught it on my TiVo), and Lost is set to record tonight....but weird...


I think this is a known 'bug'. It simply displays the wrong conflict title.


----------



## syphix

Here's another annoying little one...

When doing a "Find by..", it searches ALL channels, not ones in the currently active favorite. Ugh...it's frustrating...


----------



## ScottJ

techNoodle said:


> I think this is a known 'bug'. It simply displays the wrong conflict title.


Yeah, I've seen that one.

I got the new version sometime around 3/24.


----------

